# Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill Intense eyeshadow...



## MissTiffany2U (Nov 21, 2011)

I've been heard nothing but great things about these eyeshadows. Have any of you ladies tried these? What are your thoughts?

  	Giorgio Armani beauty is also having a 20% off friends & family sale and free 2nd day shipping for orders over $75. Use the code GAHOLIDAY1 until 11/24.


----------



## devin (Nov 21, 2011)

They are amazing! I promise you won't regret buying them. I only have one in 06, because every time I go to Neiman Marcus to get the other colors I want they are sold out. The pigmentation is outstanding, and they stay on for hours. The texture is almost spongey, but it dries to a powder finish. I mostly use them as a base for my eyeshadows, but they are certainly pigmented enough to wear alone.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks, devin!


----------



## StyleBlack (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up about the sale!  I'm looking at swatches on Temptalia right now, and I'm actually drooling over some of these shades.  The finish looks so smooth!

  	Which colors are you wanting to get?

  	I'm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Blast of Blue (1), Lust Red (2), & Copper Black/Grey (15)


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Nov 24, 2011)

I was looking at Purpura or Pulp Fiction and Khaki Pulse. Temptalia recently swatched on called Antique Gold and it's beautiful... but I think it's from an old collection .


----------

